# Did someone already use Sandy Bridge for Folding?



## Lycos (Jan 3, 2011)

The specs & benchmarks look really good. I'd be interested in some real numbers.


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 3, 2011)

Makes two that likes to know how a 2600K will fair on the -bigadv units. The 1156 quads with HT are doing worse then a similar clocked i920 but the memory read/write figures are good for the new kid. I will be lurking around on folding@home forum to see if I can get soem real figures.


----------



## overclocking101 (Jan 3, 2011)

the performance with the i7-875k and i7-2600k both at the same clocks are close to the same performance only like 10-15% increase so just take someones i7-875k folding numbers and do the math, the difference wont be huge.


----------



## xbonez (Jan 3, 2011)

http://www.legitreviews.com/article/1501/19/


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 5, 2011)

*SB folding tread in folding@home*

http://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=38&t=17217&p=171052#p171052

No (real) news yet.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 5, 2011)

mstenholm said:


> http://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=38&t=17217&p=171052#p171052
> 
> No (real) news yet.



Have any prices been announced? 31K ppd for SMP is very nice. Can't wait to see some -bigadv results.


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 5, 2011)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Have any prices been announced? 31K ppd for SMP is very nice. Can't wait to see some -bigadv results.



My guess is that you (US) will see them before we do. No listings here yet for the CPU alone but one retailer has ready made (hmmm) PC's at a price that suggest a price close to the MSRP.


----------



## msgclb (Jan 5, 2011)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Have any prices been announced? 31K ppd for SMP is very nice. Can't wait to see some -bigadv results.



This is the only prices that I've seen for these chips that won't be available until 01/09/11. Also the prices are in-store. I was hoping to put together a Sandy Bridge system but after analyzing my check book that won't happen.

http://www.microcenter.com/storefronts/powerspec/index.html

After taking a closer look the prices are before the in-store savings.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 5, 2011)

msgclb said:


> This is the only prices that I've seen for these chips that won't be available until 01/09/11. Also the prices are in-store. I was hoping to put together a Sandy Bridge system but after analyzing my check book that won't happen.
> 
> http://www.microcenter.com/storefronts/powerspec/index.html
> 
> After taking a closer look the prices are before the in-store savings.



I might have to take a day trip to MC if I see nice enough results.


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 6, 2011)

Link in #5 "claims" that it's good (at 4.9 Ghz). No real proof yet since no final (100 %) HFM.net log is shown.


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 8, 2011)

Update - 4.3 GHz on a 6900 yields 27:54 - 41,791 PPD http://www.overclock.net/overclock-...7-2600k-dedicated-bigadv-build-w-pics-18.html (post 180). Better then our old i7's at similar clock (not much proff for that claim since http://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=55&t=14757 for some reason  only have lower clocked 45 nm chips but my best run @ 4.1 was at 30:05 TPF). Want one soooooo bad

Eidt: The same guy gives the 4.3 GHz figure in post 182 for his i930  - 29:11 so slightly fast but not more then that. The selling point will have to be higher OC then we were used to and hence a nice bump in PPD for -bigadv.


----------



## niko084 (Jan 31, 2011)

I should have a 2600K by the end of the week here. 

I'll try to get an idea of what it can do and post up.

Funny as I'm actually replacing a 875k with it.


----------



## xbonez (Jan 31, 2011)

If people here are still awaiting folding results, I've been folding -bigadv on a liquidcooled 2600K at 4.7Ghz for over a week now, and here are the results I've seen:

On P6900 and P2686: TPF of about 26:05, and a PPD of 46K. Bigadvs take a little less than 2 days to complete.
On P2684: TPFs are higher (IIRC, around 35min) and PPD of about 35K.


----------



## niko084 (Feb 22, 2011)

My numbers are on hold as my mobo is smoked.... Obviously awaiting a new one...... For months yet. 

Dunno what happened, it was having goofy random blue screens from the get go, then pop one day.... Tested everything else, so I guess it was just a bad one


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 22, 2011)

niko084 said:


> My numbers are on hold as my mobo is smoked.... Obviously awaiting a new one...... For months yet.
> 
> Dunno what happened, it was having goofy random blue screens from the get go, then pop one day.... Tested everything else, so I guess it was just a bad one



Are you sure that it will get replaced under that program or does it need to be RMA'd now?


----------



## niko084 (Feb 23, 2011)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Are you sure that it will get replaced under that program or does it need to be RMA'd now?



Problem is they will not ship a replacement now, I will have to wait until they get the issue fixed to GET a replacement.

Getting an Asus P7P55D-E and an i5 760 to hold me over.


----------

